# TBG 'Catastrophic Failure'



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The last time I used this slingshot the band broke at the pouch and I rigged it up in the field with rubber bands and little snippers. I pulled this slingshot out after a couple months cause I felt like doing a little hunting. Anyways after I pulled the bands back the tbg broke like this. I've never seen tbg rip like this before, is this something that happens sometimes or what? I usually make my own bands but I remember pulling these off another slingshot. Anyways I thought I'd share something unusual(for me anyways) that happened. I got people asking what happened to my face lol, I guess I'll just use fresh tbg from now on


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've always found that once they break at the pouch they're pretty much junk. It seems like every time I retie a broken set it almost immediately develops a tear in the middle.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

How do you cut the bands?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't make these bands but I use these with a btoon band jig


----------

